#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Transformando no pinguim Tux

## HackerBuiu

Nessa vídeo aula ensino a como se transformar no pinguim Tux(Mascote do Linux),como sou mais parecido por ter cabeça redonda,a transformação fica mais engraçada,risos.

----------

